# Is a Atv with a plow better than i garden tractor with a plow



## Figueiredo

im not sure on wat to get yet either a atv with a plow or a husqvarna garden tractor with a 48in snow plow and a cab wat do u thinks btter and wat would you get?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Well it depends. Is the tractor 4x4. If not go with the atv. 4x4 are so much nicer no chains to deal with no issues of digging up drives. Also you can have fun with atvs. But if you buy an atv buy a suzuki or an arctic cat I swear you will never regret it. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Figueiredo

thank you for your help nice set up you have there... i have a side street thats pretty big not too big but i would need to plow that with a atv or a tractor but i dont know if it could handle it i would keep up with the snow and have 2 machines running the whole storm but im not sure if a atv or garden tractor is capable of handling it


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Well before my 500 ac. I had a 2000 arctic cat 400 2x4 with a 45" plow. it had tire chains. It plowed 3 foot of snow last year during the valentines day snow storm no problem. Now i have a 2000 arctic cat 500 4x4 auto and it pushes like you cant believe. Trust me you could handle an atv. Just get an automatic that is around 400-500cc and you should good just get a4x4. I run 3 machines during a snow storm all by myself. a kubota b6000 bucket loader 4x4. a 2000 arctic cat 500 54" plow. and a 2003 ford f250 with 8ft fisher mm2. If you have anymore questions let me know because I was once new to plowing with an atv too back in 2003. only plowed with a truck.


----------



## Figueiredo

how much do u think and atv with like 500cc and 4X4 go for?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Well I paid $1800 for mine with 1000miles on it. You could find something for around $2500. I bought the plow for mine from someone 5 miles away from me for $20. and made the push tubes and stuff. check it out here. you let me know what you want and where about you want it around and I could find one http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57839


----------



## sublime68charge

Figueiredo;524369 said:


> im not sure on wat to get yet either a atv with a plow or a husqvarna garden tractor with a 48in snow plow and a cab wat do u thinks btter and wat would you get?


ATV Faster machine and can push way more. can manuver through the snow to some degree also. so you can turn around in the yard. Garden tractor is stuck to driving around in already plowed area's


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sublime68charge;524878 said:


> ATV Faster machine and can push way more. can manuver through the snow to some degree also. so you can turn around in the yard. Garden tractor is stuck to driving around in already plowed area's


that is very true


----------



## chevykid

Figueiredo;524408 said:


> thank you for your help nice set up you have there... i have a side street thats pretty big not too big but i would need to plow that with a atv or a tractor but i dont know if it could handle it i would keep up with the snow and have 2 machines running the whole storm but im not sure if a atv or garden tractor is capable of handling it


i have a 650 honda ricon wit a 54 moose plow the thing is a pure animal it actualy plows 2 big lots by itself when we have a storm soo atvs r capable of doing it


----------



## Humvee27

*Go ATV!*

JMO...but I have a Polaris ATP 4x4 300...it's the best one I own for plowing...I would suggest the atv for all the above reasons but also because if the neighbor on the next block over needs their driveway done you can get over there in a hurry....how fast does your garden tractor go? lol......plus, you can always take pictures of your atv on top of the snow you just pushed....try that with a garden tractor...


----------



## deere615

sublime68charge;524878 said:


> ATV Faster machine and can push way more. can manuver through the snow to some degree also. so you can turn around in the yard. Garden tractor is stuck to driving around in already plowed area's


I totally agree


----------



## Pirsch

Well he could always beef up the engine on the lawn tractor, put the plow on it, change the blade on the mower deck to a poly-carb and use it for a snow blower just blow the snow out the right side shoot!


----------



## SQuad

Every attachment you could previously buy for a lawn tractor is now availible for ATV's. But it's boring to go off-roading with a garden tractor. This was our first year with an ATV in the fleet. How much does it push or pull compared to a lawntractor we wouldn't know cause the lawntractor would still be out there. We really liked how fast the ATV was going from one end of the complexes to the other. We were cleaning inclines from basement garages, pulling out from between cars, Doing the walkways and even cleaning up the trails from our large equipement. AND IT WAS FUN!


----------



## deere615

SQuad;554109 said:


> Every attachment you could previously buy for a lawn tractor is now availible for ATV's. But it's boring to go off-roading with a garden tractor. This was our first year with an ATV in the fleet. How much does it push or pull compared to a lawntractor we wouldn't know cause the lawntractor would still be out there. We really liked how fast the ATV was going from one end of the complexes to the other. We were cleaning inclines from basement garages, pulling out from between cars, Doing the walkways and even cleaning up the trails from our large equipement. AND IT WAS FUN!


My old crapsman couldn't push snow for crap, I know my friends JD hydro can push a good amount. But with an atv you can push alot more alot faster


----------



## dunlaps lawncare

atv should work


----------

